# Painting The Outside Yellowing Speakers...



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Has anyone painted their exterior yellowing plastic stock speakers (with something like Krylon Fusion)? I'm about to tackle this, and was just wondering how anyone actually went about it.

By just looking at the speaker setup (I haven't gotten the ladder yet and actually went up there), it seems like the center portions of the speakers may actually "pop out". Not sure if this is the case yet. Either way, did you just blue tape around everything and carefully spray? Or did you disassemble the whole thing and then paint. I'd rather not unscrew the whole unit and then have to re-caulk if I don't have to.

Also planning on doing the frame around the outside door, but that seems a bit easier of a job to take on. I've heard good things about Krylon and how long it lasts, but have never done this before.

Thanks!

go6car


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

instead of painting them try laquer thinner on a rag. you have to wipe quicky as it will eventually melt the plastic. i did the window frame on the door and it looks like new


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I actually have repainted the window frames in the doors with that plastic paint...can't remember who makes right now. I got it at Home Depot. It turns out really nice looking - much better than the yellowing that happens. I would imagine that you could use the same on the speaker grills, but I would find some way of taking them off to paint them.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Went camping last weekend to find that one of the outdoor speakers was completely shot. Just purchased these from Amazon and will be installing them tomorrow night. I know you don't want to do the recaulk, but I bet you would be better off swapping the speakers out. No matter how well you mask the grills, you are going to get some paint through the grill and onto the speaker itself which will mess up the sound it puts out.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Good suggestions by all. Thanks!

This will likely be more of a project than I first thought. I really wish the industry would come up with non-yellowing plastic. I have a newer unit, and it's already starting. At least it's only the door window trim and the speakers!

Thanks again!


----------



## mybad (Jul 7, 2012)

Mask it off and use the Krylon Fusion, its the best...look at my mods all the spacers stereo boxes are all done with this...


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I had a 2005 Surveyor before my Outback that all of the exterior plastic pieces had yellowed very badly. I was told to spray them with "Awesome Cleaner" from the dollar store. I did that and just watched the yellow run off. It looked almost new and I was very happy with the results. I think Walmart now sells the "Awesome Cleaner" Good luck.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

The rv awning cleaner from camping world will remove the yellowing, i use it to keep my window frame on the door looking good.

As far as the speakers go i replaced the crappy exterior jensens with these Speakers from west marine, the grill has small holes and lets less light in so less uv damage, the jensens literally broke to pieces while replacing them.


----------

